

Best Foreign Country to Go Work in? (for a new college grad) - joshhagler

I am graduating this coming summer and I am feeling as though if I am ever going to live in another country and travel the world, now is the perfect time. 
(I am non-technical so that cuts out all those jobs)
My job will likely be in sales, marketing or education.<p>I want to live and work in a foreign country for at least 1 year...Options as of now: Argentina, Asia, Europe, Australia&#x2F;New Zealand<p>Does anyone have any experience working abroad?<p>What countries are hiring the most Americans? Paying the best? 
What industry is best there?<p>Thanks for any input!
======
kwhitefoot
It depends on why you want to go to a foreign country. Practically anywhere
has something to offer someone. The question which something do you want. If
you are interested in fine art and history then almost anywhere in Europe puts
you less than a two hour flight away from every European country. Of course
for another type of fine art and history it's hard to beat China but you won't
see much of it if you get stuck in Shanghai or Beijing, you need to get out
into the countryside, take trains, buses, local taxis, etc. But if all you
want is a job in marketing or sales then it will probably be tough to break in
because you will lack the connections and social knowledge specific to the
place. If you are only intending it to be for a year then you should probably
aim low on the job front and look for something with more flexibility rather
than money so that you can get time to explore. On the question best pay and
hiring most: these can be in conflict. My country of residence (Norway) pays
American expats on average 20% more than its own citizens and long term
residents like me (I'm English) but they are relatively few and mostly highly
skilled and very experienced people in the oil sector so mostly not new
graduates.

------
Gustomaximus
I'm a mid-career guy that has lived in 3 countries and work across 20+. I've
done time in London and can thoroughly recommend this. Amazing cultural
history, you'll be fine only knowing English and its a great hub to travel
from.

Asia could be interesting as an up an coming world but personally I'd not like
to live somewhere like Shanghai/Beijing/Delhi. It's amazing to visit but it's
just too polluted and too mercenary for me. If you are keen on Asia, Singapore
is worth having a look at and while I've not spent time in Tokyo I've heard
largely good experiences.

I'm in Australia now but wouldn't recommend this if you're looking to get
maximum career experience. We remain a bit insular to the rest of the world,
of course the right company will be the exception as I have now but I wouldn't
expect this. You're more likely to have valuable career experiences in
Europe/Asia.

------
akg_67
What can you offer to the companies in foreign country that they can't get
from locals?

As an American, you may be a desirable English Teacher/Trainer in non-English
speaking countries. China, Korea, Japan seems to hire a lot of fresh graduates
for English teaching.

Some foreign companies may need a foreign face to impress their foreign
clients in meetings or even local communities in promotion materials. You
could potentially be that face for such companies. You could also be part of
sales, marketing, project management team with focus on US/Foreign clients for
Foreign/US companies. I am not sure how easy/difficult would be to get into
such roles without any experience.

Easiest bet most probably be teaching English in Asia or Eastern European
country.

------
falsestprophet
Check out
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_holiday_visa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_holiday_visa)

US nationals can get working holiday visas for Australia and a few other
countries. Your pay will almost certainly be highest in Australia because it
is a very prosperous country at the moment.

Argentina - It's easy to live there semi-legally. But, expect very poor pay if
you work locally. You could do remote call center work in the US and live
there reasonably well. It is useful to speak Spanish to get along with the
locals. There are a lot of Americans and Europeans hanging out there in the
Northern winter though. People call it the Paris of South America. The Paris
of France is way nicer.

------
JSeymourATL
Go backpacking for a year, join the grape harvest in France, then Australia.
You meet some cool folks, get a work-out, and drink some great wine. Serious
career stuff will await your return>

[http://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2015/jan/22/grey-n...](http://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2015/jan/22/grey-nomads-backpackers-and-locals-the-truth-about-picking-
grapes-in-australia)

------
kamphey
Have you thought of cruise ships? I worked for 5 years on ships, traveled the
world. The work is not amazing, the hours are terrible, but the views are
awesome. Depending on your degree you can do Entertainment Staff, Youth Staff,
or IT, or Shore Excursions if you're outgoing.

And it's a good way to find out which countries you'd like to live in, meeting
people from all over the world is amazing. I personally met a Japanese girl
that I just married after 6 years of being together (mostly on ships).

------
mec1
Your college should have a career office staffed with advisers who can help
you with your search.

~~~
Blackthorn
Good advice to use these people if your college has one, but lots of smaller
colleges (like mine) were completely useless in this regard.

